# Central Houston CCA Anglers' Night Out with Capt. David Rowsey



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The Central Houston CCA Chapter will hold its Fall 2011 Anglers' Night Out event on November 1, 2011, at Goode's Armadillo Palace starting at 6:00 p.m. Our speaker will be Capt. David Rowsey.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Address for the Armadillo Palace is:

5015 Kirby Drive
Houston, Texas

It's on Kirby, just south of 59.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The Central Houston CCA Chapter would like to thank Waterloo Rod Company for its generous donation of a 6'6" Slam Mag 2 as a raffle item for the Anglers' Night Out event with Capt. David Rowsey. We hope to see everyone at the Armadillo Palace on Nov. 1.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Bump for the weekend.


----------

